# Thomas Keller- Best Chef in the Country



## Blue Tick (Jun 4, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5gN2yciWx8&feature=related]YouTube - Thomas Keller on San Francisco Dish[/ame]


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jun 4, 2008)

Keller is awesome. The French Laundry is only 30min from my house...but I have never eaten there. you have to make reservations months in advance and I cant bring my self to keep the reservation because the set price is $200 a person....hard to swallow. It is a hobby of my wife and I to visit restaurants and make up our own grading system, but this is still the only restaurant in our area that has alluded me. 

Believe Keller was the primary resource for advice for Ratatouille the movie.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 4, 2008)

> Believe Keller was the primary resource for advice for Ratatouille the movie.



True. He specifically "tweaked" the classic peasant dish RATATOUILLE and turned it into a gastronomical masterpiece for the movie.


----------

